# Sony reveals World's 1st 4K OLED TV, joins Passive 3D bandwagon



## randomuser111 (Jan 8, 2013)

Sony Corporation (“Sony”) announced today that it has developed the first 4K (3840 x 2160) OLED (organic light-emitting diode) television. To demonstrate its latest achievement, Sony will display a 56-inch prototype at The International Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas, Nevada.

The world’s first and largest* 56-inch OLED TV achieves 4K resolution by using the latest oxide semiconductor TFTs and Sony’s own ‘Super Top Emission’ technologies.

*d38zhw9ti31loc.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/4K-OLED-FST-56_cw_ww_1218s-230x153.jpg

In addition to the new XBR-X900A, 4K LED TV models, Sony is debuting two new series of LED TVs, which will also arrive in stores this Spring, and created for consumers looking for an amazing high definition experience. The W series of LED BRAVIA televisions includes the KDL-W650A, KDL-W802A and KDL-W900A. All models are Wi-Fi enabled, with the W900A TV incorporating NFC features of the X-series, TRILUMINOS display, X-Reality PRO™ picture engine and active 3D capability. The KDL-W900A LED HD TV leverages the highest level of Motionflow™ XR for the best experience when viewing fast-moving action.
*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2013/01/kdl-55w900.jpg

W802A and W650A use Passive 3D technology

The R series BRAVIA LED HD TVs includes several options for consumers looking for feature rich TVs with incredible picture quality. The KDL-R550A LED HD TV with 3D is Wi-Fi connected enabling consumers to wirelessly access  a full array of Sony Entertainment Network services; as well as being RVU compliant, meaning DirectTV™ customers with Genie™ Whole-Home HD DVR can access their set-top box, DVR and on-demand services right from the KDL-R550A TV without the need for additional equipment. With passive 3D (including four pairs of glasses) the model is available in 70-inch, 60-inch and 50-inch sizes representing new sizes and performance from Sony. Also available with the same feature-set, in 60 and 70-inch sizes, minus 3D capability is the KDL-R520A. Additionally, the KDL-40R450A LED HDTV and KDL-32R400A will debut offering excellent picture and a bevy of features, including One-touch Mirroring, representing a great value for consumers.

*asset2.cbsistatic.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim/2013/01/05/KDL-55W800A_NoFill_610x457.jpg


Following the successful launch of its 84-inch 4K LED TV in September 2012, Sony is expanding its 4K UHD XBR LED TV line by adding 65-inch and 55-inch screen sizes to the X900A series of 4K Ultra HD TV, with four times the resolution of Full HD (3,840 x 2,160 pixels)


*www.hdfever.fr/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/65X900.jpg


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 8, 2013)

Great job with Sony in bringing in 4K OLED TVs just in time for CES2013!  I'm positive that other brands (even LG) are working hard to bring their own 4K OLED TVs to market.  And it would seem that Sony has seen what passive 3D can offer -- especially on a 4K screen.  Do you know if Sony's 4K OLED TV is an RBG or WRBG panel?

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 8, 2013)

^

I'll check and let you know soon 

EDIT: Okay LGWRMan, got it confirmed that 4k OLED tv is using *RGB OLED* and not WRGB


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Jan 9, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Great job with Sony in bringing in 4K OLED TVs just in time for CES2013!  I'm positive that other brands (even LG) are working hard to bring their own 4K OLED TVs to market.  And it would seem that Sony has seen what passive 3D can offer -- especially on a 4K screen.  Do you know if Sony's 4K OLED TV is an RBG or WRBG panel?
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



AFAIK - WRBG OLED panels are an LG proprietary technology - am I right? In that case, wouldn't Sony OLED TV having an WRBG panel imply they are using an LG panel - which they are not?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 9, 2013)

3840 x 2160 resolution will be gr8 for viewing Photo's but in HD video 1080p is enuf


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 9, 2013)

Kirtu Jindal said:


> AFAIK - WRBG OLED panels are an LG proprietary technology - am I right? In that case, wouldn't Sony OLED TV having an WRBG panel imply they are using an LG panel - which they are not?



Yes, you are correct.  WRBG OLED panels were developed LG.  However, keep in mind that LG Display is the largest display panel maker in the world, so they have contracts with many, many different companies.  Even if you look at Sony's 84 inch 4K TV, I highly suspect that they are using the same panels as LG's own 84LM9600.  Of course, there is no confirmation from either Sony or LG on this matter, but the chances that Sony is using an LG panel for its 84-inch 4K TV is pretty high.  Due to this, it would not be unusual to see Sony use LG's WRBG OLED panels in its own TVs.  Remember, while the panel technology is very important, the image processing is also very important in determining the PQ of a TV, so just because a company uses the same panel as another company, it doesn't mean that the PQ for the TVs of both companies will be the same.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 9, 2013)

@Kirtu Jindal @LGWSherlock

Who said Sony is using WRGB ? Didn't you read my post where I said Sony 4K OLED uses RGB OLED ? Panasonic 4K OLED also uses Same panel as Sony as they are jointly developed. That 4K OLED panel in Sony Panasonic OLED UDTVs is by AUO manufactured using proprietary Sony technology. So if LG wants to make a 4K OLED panel, it has to get a license from Sony OR come out with a new solution on making it. 


As for 84X9000, I already mentioned earlier its using LG panel. But the new Sony 55 and 65 inch UDTV don't use LG panels but AUO panels and these panels use a completely new display technology which is again, exclusive to Sony. I cannot reveal what it is at the moment though, sorry.

Also, the new W802A Sony Bravia Passive 3D TVs use LG panel (IPS). All 2013 Bravia sets except W900A use Passive 3D technology. Panels in the 2013 range are from AUO on most models, LG on W802A.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 9, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> @Kirtu Jindal @LGWSherlock
> 
> Who said Sony is using WRGB ? Didn't you read my post where I said Sony 4K OLED uses RGB OLED ? Panasonic 4K OLED also uses Same panel as Sony as they are jointly developed. That 4K OLED panel in Sony Panasonic OLED UDTVs is by AUO manufactured using proprietary Sony technology. So if LG wants to make a 4K OLED panel, it has to get a license from Sony OR come out with a new solution on making it.
> 
> ...



I think you misunderstood the intent of our posts.  I was simply giving a reason why I asked if Sony's 4K OLED TV uses RBG or WRBG even though WRBG is a proprietary LG-developed technology.

And you said that you cannot reveal certain information at this time... does this mean you work for Sony?  I will assume that you work for Sony, but come to Thinkdigit for your own personal use?  Sorry if I am prying if I shouldn't.  Curiosity is in my name.  Kind of.  You get what I mean.  

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 9, 2013)

^

I don't for Sony, SADLY !!! 

Just happen to know someone who knows stuff about Sony and also about LG and Samsung


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 9, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> I don't for Sony, SADLY !!!
> 
> Just happen to know someone who knows stuff about Sony and also about LG and Samsung



You seem to be well connected, my friend.  

It's great knowing people who work with tech companies.  You can get all the details about various products not normally known by the public.  At least, that's one thing I love about working as an LG representative.  

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 9, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> You seem to be well connected, my friend.
> 
> It's great knowing people who work with tech companies.  You can get all the details about various products not normally known by the public.  At least, that's one thing I love about working as an LG representative.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!




That's true buddy


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 9, 2013)

Why I came here expecting an OLED TV with 4K *Rs*.


----------



## Minion (Jan 9, 2013)

^^Hahaha..... its resolution buddy.....


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 11, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Why I came here expecting an OLED TV with 4K *Rs*.



Well, perhaps OLED TVs will eventually drop down to 4K after holographic TVs are mainstream!  

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------

